# Shellbenutzer wird nicht korekt eingerichtet, Jailkit-Shell fehlt



## reifi (19. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ispconfig auf einem "Debian 6 (64Bit) PHP 5.3" laufen und das Problem das Shell-Benutzer nicht immer richtig angelegt werden. Und zwar fehlt in der /etc/passwd die richtige Jailkit-Shell. Sie wird beim Anlegen eines neuen Benutzers nicht immer mit eingetragen.

Wo das Problem liegt, habe ich schon gefunden, da der PHP-Prozess ja mit der gleichen uid leuft, kann der Befehl usermod vom ISPCONFIG-Cronjob nicht fehlerfrei ausgeführt werden.

PS -ef:
web53     6198  2294  0 19:36 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/php-cgi -d open_basedir=/var/www/clients/client22/web53/web:/var/www/clients/clie

/var/log/ispconfig/cron.log:
usermod: Benutzer c22Test1 ist derzeit angemeldet.
failed to execute usermod -d /var/www/clients/client22/web53/. -s /usr/sbin/jk_chrootsh c22Test1
failed to modify user c22Test1
usermod: Benutzer c22Test1 ist derzeit angemeldet.
usermod: Keine Änderungen

Wenn ich den PHP-Prozess vorherr beende, geht es. Das kann aber ja nicht die Lösung sein.

Hat jemand dazu vieleicht eine Idee wie ich das beheben kann.

Viele Grüße
Reifi


----------



## Till (21. März 2011)

Da bleibt eigentlich nur das stoppen des apache bevor ein jailkit User anegelgt wird.

Das usermod wird übrigens von jailkit und nicht ispconfig durchgeführt. ISPConfig startet nur das script zur Erzeugung des jails welches zu jailkit gehört.


----------



## reifi (21. März 2011)

Hallo Till,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wird die Änderung des Useres in der passwd nicht durch das script "shelluser_base_plugin.inc.php" durchgeführt?

In welchem script wird jailkit denn angestoßen? Ich könnte danach ja über eine Änderung die shell ohne usermod selber in die passwd eintragen. Damit wäre ein stoppen des Apache nicht notwendig.

Das löschen geht zwar auch nicht immer, damit könnte ich aber leben und es per Hand machen.

Viele Grüße
reifi


----------



## Till (21. März 2011)

> Wird die Änderung des Useres in der passwd nicht durch das script "shelluser_base_plugin.inc.php" durchgeführt?


Jein. Das script startet die zu jailkit gehörenden Scripte zur Erzeugung des Jails, es führt aber selbst keine Änderungen durch. Wenn Du code nach der Erzeugung des Jails ausführen willst, kannst Du ihn aber dort hinzufügen.


----------



## reifi (21. März 2011)

Dann werde ich mir das nochmals etwas genauer anschauen.

Dann müßte ja eigentlich eine Änderung im Jailkit gemacht werden?!

Das Problem dürfte ja nicht nur bei mir sein... oder?


----------



## Till (21. März 2011)

Ich denke Du müsstest den Code in der folgenden Datei ändern:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/create_jailkit_user.sh

Das Problem mit dem Usermod Befehl ist, dass er kein "force" kennt um die Änderung des Users zu erzwingen. d.h. es wäre unter Umständen wirklich notwendig die Passwd Datei per script zu editieren.


----------

